# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Mag Lari y Buena fuente con Berto

## MagDani

No se si habeis visto este vídeo, creo que del 17 de febrero, pero es un lamentable y patético show, donde destripan  montones de efectos.
Me parece una burla a la profesión y una falta de respeto total

Ver a partir del minuto 7:25



Nota: si este no es el lugar apropiado mover a otro sitio.

Gracias

----------


## Prendes

que pena...
que pena que todo ese público no se dé cuenta de lo bonita que es la magia y lo horrible que es destrozarla de esa forma, más pena aún que no se dé cuenta de ello alguien que tiene un programa de televisión, y más pena todavía que no se dé cuenta de ello un mago...

----------


## mayico

Sé que Mag Lari no lo leerá, pero si pone su nombre en google, le puede dar de enlace este mensaje, por eso lo escribo.

Cuidado Mag Lari... que pasas de ser un muy buen mago, a un mago enmascarado sin máscara. Me refiero a que tu trabajo y puesta en escena es muy de valorar, pero... cada vez desvelas más juegos, claro... como no están en tu repertorio, pues da igual ¿no? y no me refiero a mí, pero todavía hay muchos grandes que hacen el juego de la multiplicación, a eso me refiero. Cuidadito... que la cosa se te sube como la espuma.

Con esto digo que igual que a Piedrahita le tiramos piedras en algún que otro momento, esto de Mag Lari es para tirarle un pedrolo.

----------


## S. Alexander

Deplorable.

----------


## danielo

menuda manera de ridiculizar este arte...mag lari me has decepcionado mucho como mago,artista y lo peor aun como persona,porque siendo tu un fabuloso y divertido ilusionista,nose como dejas que hagan esto en un programa donde apenas te dan 10 minutos para que hagas un efecto y a regañadientes,(a regañadientes lo digo ,porque siempre en tus efectos estan berto y andreu metiendo gracias todo el rato y no dejan buena capacidad de concentracion)tanto te han valido tus años de practica,tus horas delante del espejo,tu ilusion joder!!!para llegar a esto :Confused: a ser como dice mayico: que pasas de ser un muy buen mago, a un mago enmascarado sin máscara.
un saludooo

----------


## mnlmato

Bueno, Mag Lari no es mago, lo dice él: "Es un actor que interpreta un papel", por lo tanto eso no es magia, más bien un divertimento tonto para tontos.

----------


## mayico

Correcto Manuel, eso dice él, pero a quién se lo dice? se lo dice a los medios, cuando habla entre magos... es mago, él viene del teatro, pues como muchos hemos salido de ahí, del teatro, y hacemos nuestras cosillas, él hace cosas grandes, espectáculos premiados, no sé... no creo que sea un simple actor, si se refiere que todos en la vida somos actores y hacemos un papel, me parece bien, pero... si fuese un simple actor, no se centraría en muchas técnicas de todo lo que hace, sino más bien en cosas automáticas, no se centraría en su espectáculo en crear atmósfera mágica.
Vamos no sé explicar lo que quiero decir, quizá pero... que se deje de tonterías, porque si es un actor haciendo el papel de mago, ha leido muy poco sobre la magia para formar su papel, ya que lo primero de la magia es no desvelar los secretos, entonces pasaría a ser un mal actor.

----------


## arabell

Pues a mi no me gusta ni Mag Lari, ni Buenafuente ni Berto, por eso no los veo.

----------


## S. Alexander

En su defensa, la de Mag Lari, aunque odio tremendamente lo que hace y ha hecho, diré que si se define como un actor que interpreta un papel, es cierto que las leyes mágicas no afectan a su conciencia y puede hacer así lo que le plazca.
Su papel es, entonces, el de un personaje de escenario que hace trucos, revelando o no eso ya no es de su incumbencia. Su papel se deduce entonces como el de un mal mago. *Lo que a él le importa*, y he aquí el quit de la cuestión que también refiere a Val, a Urz**, a Lari, a Piedrahita y a otros muchos fuera de los medios, *será seguramente pasarlo bien, sentir emoción con lo que hace, vivir de ello*, *publicitarse, adquirir nuevos magos.**

ADVIERTO: Esto es una suposición, con ello no digo que sea cierto lo que he dicho, sino que me parece lo más razonable.

Igualmente, reduciéndolo a "aspectos generales", lo que hacen perjudica a la magia de una u otra manera y por ello estoy en contra.

Un abrazo mágico

Sergio Alexander

*PD: Y lo siento, pero no estoy de acuerdo con ese último fin de ayudar a todo el mundo y tratarle como si fuera un niño, que haga las cosas *fatal* por vagueza e hiperconfianza y encima decir: "Pobrecito, esque no sabe, ya lo conseguirá, vamos a ayudarle a que pueda seguir, aunque cojeando, en el seno saturado de este maravilloso arte maltratado". Las cosas vienen con instrucciones, las cuales hay que estudiar y acabar por realizar bien de una u otra manera, y el que no lo haga, bajo mi punto de vista debe ser desanimado y extirpado. Espero que nadie me venga con: "Ah, ¿acaso a ti te gustaría que...?" Mi respuesta es: "No, lo odiaría, pero si lo mereciese os estaríais quitando uno de un millón de malos magos que existen". Pero todo esto es otro asunto... que me pone igual de "enfermo".

----------


## MagDani

Mira S. Alexander, ni siquiera entiendo lo que quieres decir, ya que el No estaba participando activamente en la "Representación" no estaba interpretando nada.
osea que no hay ni excusa ni defensa ni leches (perdón es que estoy enfadado)

La cuestión es que el, les ha puesto a su disposición (a Berto y Buenafuente) un material para que lo destripen en público.
¿Que está interpretando MagLari? porque yo no veo ningún papel ni interpretación, el se queda al margen, es un mago enmascarado sin mascara, se ha vendido.

Como dicen por arriba, como el no usa la producción de botellas, como el no utiliza el dove pan, como el no utiliza la pagoda, como el... pues los demás que se j*dan.
No es que el lo destripe, es que el lo entrega para que le den muerte a esos efectos.

Yo no voy a entrar a criticar a Berto y Buenafuente porque ellos no se deben al código ético del mago, ellos se han burlado, mofado de nosotros, nos perjudican y Mad Lari (digo Mag Lari) les ayuda y consiente.

Cada día un pasito mas, cada día entrego un poquito mas del secreto...

QUE VERGÜENZA.

----------


## b12jose

Lo que no puedo entender es el final de su "intervención" me voy a contestar los mail de las asociaciones de magos ... yo conforme lo estaba viendo ... cada vez me sentía mas frustrado y más impotente, no se ... no me gustan esas cosas ... Y mira que me gusta mucho Mag Lari, su hacer en el escenario ... ains, que pena :(

----------


## Ritxi

> Lo que no puedo entender es el final de su "intervención" me voy a contestar los mail de las asociaciones de magos


Él siempre se ha considerado mal tratado por las asociaciones de magia y sabe que después de "esto" aún le lloverán más criticas por eso se recochinea

----------


## b12jose

> Él siempre se ha considerado mal tratado por las asociaciones de magia y sabe que después de "esto" aún le lloverán más criticas por eso se recochinea


Muchas gracias Ritxi, no sabía eso ... pero en que está fundada dicha aseveración??

Edición: le he preguntado vía twitter, pero no se si me llegará alguna respuesta:S:S

----------


## Ritxi

> pero en que está fundada dicha aseveración??


En rumorología pura y dura

----------


## b12jose

> En rumorología pura y dura


Pues entonces si que no lo puedo entender de verdad ... en fin si me dice algo ya os lo contaré.

Saludos

----------


## S. Alexander

MagDani, repito que en sentimiento estoy al 100% contigo, me produce odio, asco y mil otras cosas malas, yo no le defiendo, por mí le metería en una cápsula espacial y le enviaría a otro planeta para que le revelara secretos a las estrellitas, pero lo que he puesto antes está basado en lo que creo que es su postura mental, y creo que está claro.
Repito que no le defiendo, que se jubile ya. Y "tranqui", hombre, escríbele furioso a Mag Lari, no a mí =P x'D

----------


## MagDani

UFF, ya se me ha pasado.

De todos modos mi post no iba contra ti, sino contra el.

Un besete a todos, pero es que me puse de los nervios.

----------


## 7deTrebol

> pero... cada vez desvelas más juegos, claro... como no están en tu repertorio, pues da igual ¿no?.


En realidad en su espectaculo "Secretos",si que hace el juego de multiplicacion de las botellas ;-)

----------


## Lukan

Pues amigos, creo que no es para tanto... y no me matéis pero aunque no le dedican la atmósfera necesaria y parecen que lo hacen con cierto desinterés yo no he visto ningún juego revelado o destripado. He visto hacer cosas muy muy parecidas con estos mismos efectos prácticamente a muchos magos cómicos, incluso peor, porque a veces lo hacen más descarado.  Y al fin y al cabo de lo más que abusan es de los dobles fondos que nos guste o no la mayoría de la gente, y digo la mayoría por no decir todo el mundo, saben que existen. Estos juegos ya no causan casi impacto en el espectador. Lo siento pero es la sensación que tengo y los comentarios que recojo cuando amigos profanos han visto espectáculos de magia.  
 Que esto no quita que esté totalmente en contra de revelar juegos en programas como BFN o el hormiguero.

Saludos!!

----------


## Tracer

opino igual que lukan. ademas, creo que tenemos un problema grave, y es que pensamos que el publico profano tiene memoria magica. Tu crees que dentro de x meses te vas a encontrar alguien que te diga... ah si... eso lo hizo buenafuente un dia.... que va. si nosotros mismos que somos los "interesados" o los que prestamos mas atencion, todos habremos olvidado esta, por otra parte, deplorable actuacion (con excepciones claro,)

----------


## Prendes

a ver pero no es sólo el revelar o no revelar, es el ridiculizar, el mofarse de todo, el partirse el culo cuando les sale mal y se ve, el creer (o al menos tratar de hacer creer) que si sabes un truco estás haciendo magia...
yo veo aún peor que el hecho de revelar un secreto

----------


## b12jose

Que queréis que os diga ... en este foro he leído mil y una vez como se le echaba la bronca a gente, por subir vídeos donde se apreciaba toda la técnica, tan mal realizada que se descubría todo el "truco". Que pasa que si en vez de youtube es en la sexta y dos personas de influencia ... no pasa nada :Confused: 

A mi me j*** que algo que trato con respeto y cariño sea ridiculizado, que sea despreciado y que sea destripado por todos lados ... hay que ser críticos con todo el mundo, sea un personaje de TV o un anónimo en internet ... 

Realmente no lo veo bien, y no sólo por ellos, si no por el que lo permite.

Saludos

----------


## Tracer

ok por esa parte os doy la razon

----------


## S. Alexander

> Estos juegos ya no causan casi impacto en el espectador. Lo siento pero es la sensación que tengo y los comentarios que recojo cuando amigos profanos han visto espectáculos de magia.


Pues yo he visto a un mago que, digamos, tiene una penosísima habilidad técnica y una nula capacidad de presentación verbal, y sin embargo con la paloma en la cazuela la gente se moría... y con las botellas digo lo mismo. Todo está en quién las realice y cómo, me parece hasta normal que te hayan dicho eso sabiendo de antemano el ambiente que hay hoy en día...

----------


## mnlmato

Cuando lo importante es el truco y no se le ofrece nada más al espectador, me parece normal que ya no se sorprendan...

Puedo decirte que tengo el Hopping Half y Piedrahita me sorprendió el otro día, tal vez me ofreció algo más que unas monedas aparienciendo nuevamente en la mano... cada cuál que saque sus conclusiones.

----------


## Mag Marches

En cierto modo estoy con Lukan... no e visto ningun tipo de revelacion directa, pero por otra  parte, tambén me j*** que ridiculizen la magia de esta manera!

----------


## Moss

Son cómicos y yo creo que no ridiculizan, sino que parodian; ví más Clown que otra cosa, pero como nos toca a algo que queremos, pues nos jode. La verdad, hasta me hizo gracia. 

Dani, no te mosquees hombre, tienes que reconocer que algunos "aparatos" tienen más pinta de tienda de chinos que de artículo mágico, cantan por peteneras; al que había que meter en la cárcel es al que fabrica esa birria de "trucos", no hay quien se los trague. Hay decenas de estos juegos que no valen ni para mirar para ellos. Los que desprestigiamos la Magia somos nosotros mismos usando ese tipo de cachivaches más propios de Carnaval que de un espectáculo digno.

----------


## soyjona

Muy trsite ,hay que ver lo que hace Don Dinero.

----------


## MagDani

Moss, ya no estoy mosqueado Jeje, fue el calentón del monento.

La verdad es que me fastidia mas cuando revelan algo exprofeso.

----------


## Moss

¿Y cuando sales del talego?. ¿Tienes para mucho?.

Un abrazo Dani.

----------


## MagDani

El día 26 de Marzo me vuelven a soltar, pero no se porque me da a mi que me volveré a las andadas y acabaré de nuevo entre rejas, menos mal que los polis usan las esposas de Houdini....

ya puesto aquí va la publi del cartel:  La Taberna Mágica

ANIMO que es entrada libre

----------


## Ayy

Pues... mira que a mi, me ha j*dido mucho mas la presentacion de Mag Lari... el juego que hace... sin ganas ni nada...
sin darle énfasis ni crear ambiente...  eso es mas deplorable que la segunda parte, ya que yo veo una parodia de la magia..
obviamente la técnica es asquerosa y se pasan un poco, pero a mi me hizo hasta cierta gracia...
eso si, como he comentado, la parte de Lari... y pensar que me gustaban algunos juegos suyos..

----------


## Knoid

A veces alucino en este foro, la verdad.

Entiendo que critiquéis lo que hace Mag Lari, cuando lo hace él. A lo mejor no os parece un gran mago, o a lo mejor ni siquiera lo pretende.

Pero que os pongáis a la gresca por lo que hacen Berto y Andreu... Es como oir a la Casa Real quejándose de la parodia de los Bogbones, o a Iker Jiménez quejándose de Cuarto y Mitad.
Es una parodia! la gracia es que lo hagan mal! Punset no habla como cuando le imitan, y las portuguesas no tienen todas bigote. Ofenderse es no entender la parodia.

Y en serio, a parte de los niños, todo el mundo sabe que la magia "tiene truco". La misión del mago es hacer desaparecer esa idea, y crear situaciones imposibles. Pero la misión del humorista es reirse de todo, hasta de la magia y sus trucos. No es más sagrada que el rey, Dios, o la ciencia. ¿O si?

Otra cosa sería criticar la dejadez de Mag Lari, que parece que tiene plaza fija en el programa, haga lo que haga. A veces parece que su presentación dice "mira que truco me he comprado", y no se preocupa por nada más. En eso, no lo defiendo. Aunque sea un programa de humor, se puede uno esforzar en hacer bien la magia, ademas de los chistes, no?
O quizá cambiarse el nombre por El Divertit Lari.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Los que revelan trucos, al nivel que sea: al paredon

El público sí que tiene memoria de los secretos que se revelan. Y les molesta. y cuando ven a un mago que hace algo que saben les parece malo... 

¿No os ha pasado a vosotros? ¿No os ha pasado con el F.P? o cuando os comentan efectos de otros magos... "el pesao ese se llevó media hora escondiendo el pañuelo en el dedil..." 

Debemos despreciar y aislar a los reveladores de secretos de forma indicriminada, especialmente en tv.

----------


## MaxVerdié

> Los que revelan trucos, al nivel que sea: al paredón


Incluyendo, claro, a los autores de libros de magia...

----------


## Pulgas

> Incluyendo, claro, a los autores de libros de magia...


Esa comparación no se sostiene.

----------


## Luis Vicente

> Incluyendo, claro, a los autores de libros de magia...


_"Touche",_ ya no escribiré mas libros, ni dvd explicativos. Eso no perdona a los reveladores públicos.

----------


## Tracer

Pues menuda mala noticia Luis Vicente.... ves con la tonteria del berto y buenafuente como va a acabar esto...

----------


## luis_bcn

> Incluyendo, claro, a los autores de libros de magia...


alucino o una de dos o eres el lari o no estas muy bien , que tendra que ver esto ,los que compramos los libros es porque queremos aprender a hacer magia o al menos intentarlo y la gente que esta viendo buenafuente lo eta viendo para divertirse y pasara un buen rato , no para ver  como se revelan juegos

----------


## Alonso76

> Incluyendo, claro, a los autores de libros de magia...


No creo que nadie pueda estar de acuerdo en una opinión como esta. ¡Que tendrá que ver!

Y una contestada así a Luis Vicente... En fin.

----------


## mayico

Rubio... Ejem ejem, este tema que se borre. 
maxverdié, los libros deben estar pero en las tiendas que para eso esta, no pululando por internet. Si... Cualquiera con dinero lo compra, pero si no hay ilusion, dudo mucho que lo lean. En un mensaje has agredido a Vicente canuto y a otros que se dedican a trabajar en los juegos, versinarlos, explicarlos, sacarles la psicologia, los tiempos, darnos sus presentaciones, inventar juegos nuevos y mucho mas. Cuidado con lo que comparamos... Que no todo es lo mismo.

----------


## Pulgas

Como se está poniendo calentita la cosa, y como del asunto de desvelar secretos ya hemos hablado mucho, cierro el hilo.
Si alguien considera que debe ser reabierto, por favor, que lo indique a cualquier moderador para que podamos estudiarlo.
Gracias.

----------

